

Generation stupid - lucberlin
https://medium.com/bad-words/generation-stupid-b2bc21dc3ed5

======
timrosenblatt
Umair is a total bummer and is being misled by his own intelligence. He's
Nostradamus but with better marketing.

People have been saying the world is burning for as long as there have been
people, and they often have compelling arguments, yet we are still here. You'd
think after 10,000 years of buying losing lottery tickets, we'd stop playing
that game.

